# Suburban Homesteading



## Jason942 (May 10, 2020)

I’ve been of a preparedness mindset since Hurricane Ike taught me some hard lessons in 2008. Then comes Hurricane Harvey in 2017 when we evacuated for two days. I learned some hard lessons then too but wasn’t caught unprepared like I was before. Now we’re in 2020 and we have the Corona Virus that has effectively shut down the world. My wife and I moved into a bigger house last October that sits on a 1/4 acre lot. We have the biggest back yard we’ve ever had. I’ve either lived in apartments or suburbs so space is limited. With this 1/4 acre blessing we decided to plant trees and vegetables. We’ve also built a chicken coop and got some chickens. The idea being we have our own eggs, along with select fruits and vegetables. It’s not like country living but the aim is to be as self reliant as possible. Any information on suburban preparedness is appreciated.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Part of it depends on what part of Texas you are in. In east Texas you get plenty of rain.....except when you don't. West Texas would be difficult to produce much in. I see trees in the background of your picture so I am guessing east Texas. 

You may want to consider adding bees if that is a possibility. Make sure your neighbors are ok with bees or they will poison them. Put thornless blackberries all along the fences. Strawberries are very pretty for a front flowerbed. I now grow everything that isn't a root vegetable in Kratky hydroponics containers. It cuts down on the bugs a lot, higher production and reduced labor. When you mow,bag your clippings and use them to mulch around fruits and berries. Smothers grass and adds nutrients....looks nice too. Your chickens will appreciate some fresh grass clippings as well. 

Go ahead and buy stock in fireant granules(hate those things). If you plan to garden in regular soil do it intensively with something like the square foot gardening method. I would personally build raised beds and not use any 'dirt'. Fill them with compost.

Buy dry goods in bulk if possible. My foundation is my dry goods. My aim with my garden is to produce fresh stuff to supplement. I don't do much canning at all now as I focus on gardening year around. You can easily do that in Texas. 

Since you are in town I'd recommend getting a compost tumbler. Neighbors will object less to that than a compost pile. Enrich your soil every chance you get. 

If you eat meat....look for an opportunity to buy half a beef or half a hog to have butchered. Also there is awesome fishing and foraging in east Texas. Some of your neighbors likely have pecan trees. Offer to pick them up for a percentage of the pecans. Lots of wild blackberries and plums. Love wild plum jelly. Watch out for snakes when out picking.

If your attic doesn't already have really thick insulation have some blown in. It will pay for itself.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

1/4 of an acre isn't a lot when you want trees that cast shade and vegetables that need minimum of 6 hours of sun. I'd go for vegetables and berries.

Go slow, have fun, good luck.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> 1/4 of an acre isn't a lot when you want trees that cast shade and vegetables that need minimum of 6 hours of sun. I'd go for vegetables and berries.


I agree that you won't have much room for too many trees, maybe a couple on the perimeter.
Would recommend focusing on the garden and your chickens. You can produce a pretty incredible amount of food from some pretty small garden spaces.

Learn how to process meat and you can have a bunch of fun with that too.

Good luck !


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe put those trees on the north or south edge.


----------



## Florian Collonge (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't know if it can help you, but have you look on Youtube for channels about urban homesteading ? Maybe you could have some advice or some useful tips ?

https://www.youtube.com/user/UrbanHomestead
or
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdu2wf0tSS8u26Ibhq0eZiQ

what do you think ?


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fishindude said:


> I agree that you won't have much room for too many trees, maybe a couple on the perimeter.
> Would recommend focusing on the garden and your chickens. You can produce a pretty incredible amount of food from some pretty small garden spaces.
> 
> Learn how to process meat and you can have a bunch of fun with that too.
> ...


----------

